# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Κεραίες & Καλώδια >  >  Κεραία εκπομπής FM τριών στοιχείων

## tassos2009

Κεραία «yagi» με «gamma match»..
Την κεραία την έχω κατασκευάσει και είχε άριστα αποτελέσματα στην εκπομπή της….
Θέλει λίγο προσοχή στην κατασκευή του GAMMA MATCH..γιατι θα έχει επιπλέον στάσιμα (SWR)….

ΚΕΡΔΟΣ = 7,1 db στην κατεύθυνση…
Αντίσταση 30 ΩΜ και 35 db κέρδος…
(- 40 db) ακτινοβολία προς τα πίσω…


A = Ανακλαστηρας = 148/f = μήκος σε μέτρα .
D = Δίπολο = 300/f = λ (μήκος κύματος) σε μέτρα και διαιρούμε το λ/2 = μήκος δίπολου σε μέτρα .
K = Κατευθυντήρας = 134/f = μήκος σε μέτρα .
Οπου f = συχνοτητα λειτουργιας της κεραιας…

ΑΠΟΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ..

Ανακλαστήρας (A) – Δίπολο (D) = (0,2 λ).
Δίπολο (D) – Κατευθυντήρας (K) = (0,15 λ) .

GAMMA MATCH…

Κόβουμε ένα μικρό κομμάτι (5 εκατοστά) από στράτσο αλουμινίου (30χ30)..
Ανοίγουμε τρύπα στην μια πλευρά του στράτσου αλουμινίου για να προσαρμόσουμε ένα θηλυκό (connector N type)..

Στην κάθετη πλευρά του στράτσου που τοποθετήσαμε τον connector , ανοίγουμε τρύπα όπου θα περάσει η βίδα στήριξης του δίπολου στο στραντζο (ΒΟΟΜ)…
Αφού βιδώσουμε τον connektor στο στραντζακι κολλάμε την «ψίχα από καλώδιο (RG-8 , στον connector..Αυτο είναι (0,05 λ)..

Στην κάτω πλευρά του μικρού στραντζου που κόψαμε (5 εκατοστά)
Προσαρμόζουμε ένα σωληνάκι αλουμινίου (διάμετρος 1cm)..και το κόβουμε (0,1 λ)….
Η ψίχα του καλωδίου που είναι κολλημένη στο (Ν) μπαίνει μέσα στο σωληνάκι το οποίο σφραγίζεται με σιλικόνη ….


BOOM

Το BOOM είναι στραντζο αλουμινίου (3χ3) και είναι η βάση στήριξης των σωλήνων αλουμινίου που χρησιμοποιούνται ως ανακλαστήρας , δίπολο και κατευθυντήρας…
Σωληνάκι αλουμινίου για (A-D_K) , (διαμετρος=25 mm) 

Στις αποστάσεις που γράφω παραπάνω ανοίγουμε τις κατάλληλες τρύπες στο στραντζο ώστε να περνούν εφαρμοστά τα σωληνάκια αλουμινίου των (25 mm)…
Αφού μετρήσουμε την ιδία απόσταση πάνω κάτω ανοίγουμε τρύπες για να περάσουμε τις βίδες στήριξης των σωλήνων στο στραντζο αλουμινίου (BOOM)…
Η βίδα στήριξης του δίπολου θα είναι λίγο πιο μακριά γιατί στηρίζει και το μικρό στραντζακι (5 cm) , (GAMMA MATCH)…
ΡΥΘΜΙΣΗ
Παράλληλα με το δίπολο - σωλήνα (25 mm) είναι και το σωληνάκι (1cm) που πρέπει να βραχυκυκλώσει με τον σωλήνα (25 mm) ..
Μπορείτε να κατασκευάσετε στον τόρνο κατάλληλο βραχυκυκλωτηρα για το GAMMA MATCH , και για την προσαρμογή του μικρού σωλήνα στο στατζακι των (5 cm)…
ΜΕ αυτόν το τρόπο θα ρυθμίσετε τα στάσιμα…

ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ..

----------


## Α18

καλημερα φιλε μου.αυτη την στιγμη φτιαχνο την κεραια που λες και διαπιστονο με τους τυπους που δινης οτι βγενη το ενεργο διπολο ποιο μεγαλο απο τον ανακλαστηρα.μηπος εχει γινη καποιο λαθος.πος γινεται αυτο.παντα στης γιανκη βγενη ο ανακλαστηρας ποιο μεγαλος απο το διπολο.μπορης με απλα λογια να μου το εξιγησης.300 δια συχνοτητα δια 2 συγουρα ειναι;

----------


## Α18

και κατι αλλο που ξεχασα να πω.την αποσταση που θα εχει το σωληνακι του gamma match απο το ενεργο δεν την λες.δεν εδωσες τους τυπους.μπορης να της δωσης.η να πης ποση θα ειναι η αποσταση.ξερο οτι περιπου εινει απο αλλα σχεδια που εχω φτιαξη 1.9-με 2 ποντους

----------


## dj kostas

εχεις δικιο το διπολο ειναι 300/f και ο ανακλαστηρας 148/f μικροτερος αριθμητης αρα μικροτερος αριθμος για καθε f.

----------


## Α18

κωστα συγουρα θελη αλους τυπους αλλα ποιους;αν δει ο τασσος 2009 τα μυνηματα ας μας πει τους πραγματικους τυπους γιατι συγουρα θα θελουν και αλλοι φιλοι να την κατασκευασουν και θα πεσουν σε αδιεξοδο.λαθη γινονται παντα.παντος τον ευχαριστο τον φιλο για το σχεδιακι της yagi και συγουρα θα πρεπη να δουλεβη καλα οπως τα λεει.

----------


## radioamateur

Σε όσα σχέδια και αν έχουν πέσει στα χέρια μου υπάρχει μια ασάφεια αναφορικά με τον υπολογισμό των αποστάσεων.Οι αποστάσεις υπολογίζονται με βάση το κεντρο του κάθε στοιχείου ή με βάση την εξωτερική διάμετρο του κάθε στοιχείου;Ευχαριστώ...
 :Confused1:

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Οι αποστάσεις υπολογίζονται με βάση το κεντρο του κάθε στοιχείου ή με βάση την εξωτερική διάμετρο του κάθε στοιχείου;



Πάντα με το κέντρο κάθε στοιχείου (συνήθως εκεί που είναι οι βίδες στήριξης). Ενα άλλο σημείο είναι ότι στην κάθετη πόλωση το gamma match πηγαίνει προς τα πάνω.

Μια κεραία για "παιχνίδι μικρής ισχύος" είναι η "direct connection yagi" όπου το καλώδιο συνδέεται κατευθείαν σε μονωμένο δίπολο και είναι η πιό απλή κατασκευή. 
Δείτε την στο: http://www.qsl.net/w4sat/tiny3.htm (υπολογισμένη για 144MHz)
G

----------


## dj kostas

μα δεν μιλισαμε εμεις για αποστασεις αλλα για το μηκος των στοιχειων δειτε καλυτερα

----------


## GeorgeVita

> μα δεν μιλήσαμε εμείς για αποστάσεις αλλά για το μήκος των στοιχείων



Αυτό το είδαμε και είναι σίγουρα λάθος. Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση το μήκος του ανακλαστήρα να είναι μικρότερο του στοιχείου οδήγησης. Ακόμη και στο σχέδιό του φαίνεται, το στοιχείο *Α* είναι σχεδιασμένο μεγαλύτερο. 

Εμείς συμπληρώσαμε επιπλέον απορίες ("πως μετράμε τις αποστάσεις;", "που πάει το gamma match;") και δίνουμε παραδείγματα ("μια άλλη κεραία 3ων στοιχείων").

Σημείωση: το εύρος συντονισμού πρέπει να είναι μικρό (±2MHz)

G

----------


## Α18

η αποριες σε θεματα κατασκευης  ειναι δικαιολογημενες οταν περνουμε καποιο σχεδιο και βλεπουμε μεσα μια ασαφια που μας προβληματιζη ως προς την κατασκευη.εχω φτιαξη της τρυπες που θα μπουν τα ραδιαλ και περιμενο να μας φωτηση ο τασσος2009 με τους πραγματικους τυπους τουλαχιστον να μην παη χαμενος ο κοπος που εκανα να την φτιαξο.παντος ψαχνο ενα αξιοπιστο σχεδιο που να δουλεβη και που θα πηγενη καλα η κεραια.οπως ειπε και ο radioamateur στα περισοτερα σχεδια γενικα υπαρχει μια ασαφεια προς την κατασκευη.δεν εχω βρη ακομα ενα που απο την αρχη του σχεδιου μεχρη το τελος να παη καλα και να βγη τελεια η κεραια.καπου θα ιστερη.?νομιζο οτι αυτα φταινε που μερικοι ενο γουσταρουν της κατασκευες τα παρατανε.χανεται η εμπιστοσυνη αξιοπιστιας.βεβαια παντα γινονται λαθη.

----------


## Α18

τελικα και ο κοπος που εκανα και το αλουμινιο που χρησημοποιησα πηγε στον βροντο.??καμια απαντηση απο τον τασσο2009 για τους πραγματικους τυπους της κεραιας.τελικα τοσο δυσκολο ειναι να δωση καποιος ενα σωστο σχεδιο για κεραια που να δουλεβη..ουτε  απορητα σχεδια του κρατους να ηταν.?? :Confused1:  :Unsure:

----------


## POWERFUL

Καλημέρα  Καλό Μήνα αφού πήρες τα αλουμίνια να κατασκευάσεις την κεραία είναι άδικο να τα πετάξεις σε εποχή κρίσης . ένα πρόχειρο διάβασμα που έκανα στα ποστ είδα ότι οι τύποι είναι ελλείπεις. 
Εγώ έχω κατασκευάσει  αρκετές από αυτές εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια.
Ανακλαστήρας:  148/f , 148/98mhz = 1,51
Δίπολο: 300/f = λ , λ/2  παραδειγμα
300/98=3.061 ,
 λ/2 = 3.061/2 = 1,5306 
αυτό το πολλαπλασιάζουμε με 0,925
1.5306χ 0,925= 1,415 
Αυτό είναι το πραγματικό μήκος του δίπολου .
Κατευθυντήρας: 134/f, 134/98=1.367  
Πες μου τι διάμετρο αλουμίνιων πήρες για να σου με pm τα υπόλοιπα.

----------

Α18 (03-05-11), 

george 1960 (02-06-12), 

GeorgeVita (01-05-11)

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ...ένα πρόχειρο διάβασμα που έκανα στα ποστ είδα ότι *οι τύποι είναι ελλιπείς.*
> ...Πες μου τι διάμετρο αλουμινίων πήρες για να σου *με pm τα υπόλοιπα*.



*Ετσι ώστε να παραμείνουν ελλιπείς οι τύποι!*

Θα πρότεινα να συνεχίσετε το διάλογο δημόσια στο forum και αν γνωρίζεις να μας εξηγήσεις τι είναι ο συντελεστής *0.925* που χρησιμοποίησες για να "ρυθμίσεις" το μήκος του στοιχείου οδήγησης. Γιατί αυτός ο συντελεστής δεν χρησιμοποιείται και στα υπόλοιπα στοιχεία της κεραίας;
Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------


## Α18

καλημερα και καλο μηνα μιλτο.τα αλουμινια εχουν διαμετρο 2.5 και το μπουμ 3 επι 3.εχω βρη και αλλες φορες τυπους κεραιον μερικα εχω μπη στην διαδικασια να της φτιαξο και το μονο που κανο ειναι να πεταο τα αλουμια μιας κα η κεραιες δεν συντονιζουν.λες και μας τρεχουν τα λεφτα απο τα μπατζακια. :Cool:

----------


## Α18

λες οτι εχεις κατασκευαση πολλες απο αυτες .σου δουλεβανε ολες σώστα και συντονιζανε;.εχω δη τυπους κεραιον που αλλα εχουν πυκνοτη και αλλα οχι.αυτα με τον πυκνοτη δουλεβουν;.μια φορα εκοψα με τους τυπους που μου δωσανε το γαμμα εβαλα τον πυκνοτη που ελεγαν και δεν συντονιζε.μηπος ειναι ειδικος πυκνοτης.;λεο εγω τωρα. :Confused1:  :Cool:

----------


## silver

Ο πυκνωτης δεν ειναι κατι το ιδιαιτερο αλλα φτιαχνεται απο το εσωτερικο του RG213 η RG8 σε καταλληλο μηκος.Ριξε μια ματια εδω http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=53944 σε παρομοιο θεμα να παρεις μια ιδεα.Η κεραια σου αν ηταν σωστα η περιπου σωστα τα μηκη των στοιχειων θα επρεπε εστω να ψιλοσυντονιζει.Αν εβλεπες πολλα στασιμα με οτι δοκιμασες καποιο χοντρο λαθος εχεις κανει.Τον πυκνωτη πως τον ειχες φτιαξει;

----------


## Α18

σιλβερ καλημερα και καλο μηνα.ευχαριστο για την βοηθεια σου.πανο στον πυκνοτη που λες αγορασα τα πυκνοτακια 15 η 20 πφ που λενε. :Sad: .δεν ξερο οπως λες οτι τα φτιαχνουν.και πως τα φτιαχνουν αληθεια. :Unsure: .ασε που οσα σχεδια με γαμμα ματς που εχω δοκιμαση παντα στο γαμμα ματς κολαο.εκει βλεπο οτι εχει στασιμα πηγενοφερνο τον βραχηκυκλοτηρα αλλα τιποτα.δεν μπορο να το καταλαβο πος δουλεβη το ατημο το γαμμα ματς γιαυτο τα κανο θαλασσα πανο εκει.ολα ενταξη να ειναι αν δεν προσαρμοζη το γαμμα ματς τοτε ειναι για πεταμα η κεραια.θελο να φτιακσο μια που να πηγενη τουμπανο και να σκοτονη οπου βλεπη και ολο μεσα σε προβληματα ειμε. :Angry: .αν μπορης να με βοηθεισης πανο στ γαμμα ματς πος δουλεβη πος να το φιαξο να συντονιζη η τους πυκνοτες που λες οτι φτιαχνουν πος να τον φτιαξο θα σου ειμε υποχρεος φιλε μου.παντος εκ τον προτερον σε ευχαριστο που εδωσες σημασια στο προβλημα μου..νασε καλα. :Cool:

----------


## Α18

η διαμετρος τον αλουμινιον ειναι 10 χιλ.POWERFUL περιμενο τα υπολοιπα που λες οτι θα μου πης.

----------


## POWERFUL

Τα παρασιτικά στοιχεία δεν χρειάζονται τροποποίηση με κάποιο τύπο. οι διατομές είναι εντάξει για τα στοιχεία και  εάν εννοείς  φ 10 το σωληνάκι του gamma match.
To gamma match  το φτιάχνεις με RG 213 το εσωτερικό  του και κόβεται με τον τύπο 0,05 λ και το σωληνάκι είναι το διπλάσιο σε μήκος με  διάμετρο φ 10 ΟΠΩΣ ΛΕΕΙ  Η ΘΕΩΡΙΑ.. Συνήθως το σωληνάκι το έκοβα γύρω στους 45 cm και το RG 213 γύρω στα 22 cm. Όλη η μαγκιά είναι πόσο κενό θα αφήσεις  στο rg 213 πριν μπει στο σωληνάκι φ 10.  αρά παίρνουμε ένα κομμάτι tubo  3 χ 3 μήκους 7 cm   στο πλάι και στο κέντρο βάζουμε τον κονεκτορα  στο κάτω μέρος και σε απόσταση 2,6 cm το τεφλον και επάνω μια πλαστική τάπα 3χ3 . η απόσταση του gamma match από το δίπολο πρέπει να είναι 2 cm .    ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα για την κατασκευή σου.

----------


## dj kostas

να ρωτησω με τη σειρα μου κατι.
οπως και εσυ ετσι και εγω κοβο το σωληνακι γυρο στους 40-45 ποντους και εχω μηδενικα στασιμα.
τωρα καποιος τεχνικος μου ειπε οτι μπορει να μην εχω στασιμα καθολου αλλα αν πειραματιστω με το μηκος το gamma και με αλλο μηκος μπορει η κερεα να ακτηνοβολει 5 φορες καλυτερα . ισχυει κατι τετοιο; παντος εμενα, με μικροτερο μηκος δεν καταφερα να παρο μηδενικα στασιμα . τι λετε;

----------


## POWERFUL

Καλημέρα Κώστα 
Όχι αυτό δεν γίνεται ! το gamma match είναι  μόνο για την προσαρμογή της αντίστασης της κεραίας . 
 Δεν δίνει κέρδος στην κεραία. Το κέρδος η κεραία το δίνει βάσει των στοιχείων που έχει και των αποστάσεων αυτών.
Αλλά και εκεί έχει περιορισμό ανάλογα με την χρήση που την θέλουμε . 
Εάν ήταν έτσι  δεν θα φτιάχναμε collinear  με 2 ή 4 ή 6 κλπ θα μεγαλώναμε το g.m !

----------


## GeorgeVita

Στο παρακάτω σχήμα συνοψίζω τις διαστάσεις (σύμφωνα με τα σχόλια του θέματος) σε σχέση με τη συχνότητα (f):



Επιπλέον η απόσταση gamma match (μικρός γκρι κύκλος) είναι 2cm κάτω από το οδηγό στοιχείο. Φαίνεται και ο connector.

Υπάρχουν ακόμη 2-3 κατασκευαστικές απορίες:
- Το gamma match θα μπει παράλληλα στο οδηγό στοιχείο και όχι "στη σειρά" (όχι στο ίδιο επίπεδο) με τα 3 στοιχεία;
- Η κάθοδος θα φύγει προς τα πίσω, παράλληλα με το boom, μέσα από το boom ή θα απομακρυνθεί στο πλάι;
- Το σημείο στήριξης θα είναι πίσω ή μεταξύ ανακλαστήρα και οδηγού στοιχείου;
(ο ιστός μπορεί να αποσυντονίσει μια κάθετη κεραία)

Συμπληρώστε/διορθώστε ότι χρειάζεται για να καταλήξουμε σε ένα χρήσιμο σχέδιο.
G

----------


## dj kostas

και να σε ρωτησω κατι αλλο. Πεζει με αλλο μηκος πχ μικροτερο απο 40 εκατοστα να καταφερο να τη συντονισω η ειναι μοναδικος ο συντονισμος;

----------


## driverbulba

Η απόσταση δίπολο - gamma, είναι 2cm?

Από κέντρο σε κέντρο?

Ανεξάρτητα από τη διάμετρο του διπόλου και τη διάμετρο απο το σωληνάκι gamma?

----------


## mikecupra

παιδες καλημερα,
εδω και κανα διμηνο εχω αγορασει ενα σωρο αλουμινια αλλα και ανοξειδωτο χαλυβα διαφορων διαμετρων,αλλα καποια ωρα και στιγμη πρεπει να αποφασισω να φτιαξω αυτο το διπολο gamma-match που εχω σκοπο.η ερωτηση μου που την εχω ξανακανει προ τριμηνου αλλα δυστυχως λογω βλαβης του internet δεν ελαβα απαντηση:
η ψιχα του rg-213 που ειναι μεσα στο σωληνακι(gamma-match) εφαπτεται με το σωληνακι(βραχυκυκλωνει)η οχι?σε ενα σχετικο video συρναμολογησης μιας συρναμολογουμενης κεραιας της protel στο you tube ειδα οτι το βραχυκυκλωνε,εδω εγω στην ιδιοκατασκευη τι κανω?
οπως επισης το στοιχειο του διπολου πρεπει να ακουμπαει στο boom η πρεπει να ειναι μονωμενο?

----------


## nikos1

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45250Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45251

----------

mikecupra (04-08-13)

----------


## nikos1

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45252Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45253Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45254Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45256Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45257Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45258

----------

mikecupra (04-08-13)

----------


## radioamateur

Θα μπορούσε κάποιος να ανεβάσει μια φωτογραφία από το στράτζο στήριξης του gamma match με τις τρύπες ... Σκέφτομαι να  κατασκευάσω μια collinear με συνδυασμό καλωδίων και έχω ελαφρώς πελαγώσει στη μηχανική στήριξη.

----------

